# Speech pathology



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm wondering if anyone here is a speech therapist as I am strongly considering this for a career (I'm in high school right now). The reason I am attracted to it is because it will employ my natural talent in psychology, but it actually pays money and there are actually jobs available (unlike psychology, which will be my minor).

One thing I'm worried about is being able to afford my masters degree. I'll need a masters degree to be qualified to be a speech therapist, but what kind of work will I be qualified to do before that in order to fund my education? 

Also, what do you like and dislike about your job? What are the best strengths for a speech pathologist to have? Any advice?


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Haven't done it, but I've worked with many who have. You're an INTP... so before I go any further, I'm going to ask you a question. Do you like children? My INTPs friends don't, but that could just be characteristic of them and not their type. I ask because A LOT of speech therapy is for children in which case you may also have to study evelopmental physchology. Granted, there is also therapy for adults recovering from strokes, cerebral issues and whatnot, but much of what you would do would be to help children.


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

Ace Face said:


> Haven't done it, but I've worked with many who have. You're an INTP... so before I go any further, I'm going to ask you a question. Do you like children? My INTPs friends don't, but that could just be characteristic of them and not their type. I ask because A LOT of speech therapy is for children in which case you may also have to study evelopmental physchology. Granted, there is also therapy for adults recovering from strokes, cerebral issues and whatnot, but much of what you would do would be to help children.


I adore children  Well, most of them..


----------



## makebiscuitsnotwar (Jan 18, 2012)

I have also been considering this field. Would love to hear more about this.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

Personally, when I was deeply interested in joining the health care field, this was the one thing I wanted to avoid. When I shadowed many other speech pathologists, there was only so much you can take. It's one thing to deal with children, but I think the hardest thing for me to see was older adults recovering from strokes having mental breakdown after mental breakdown from not being able to perform a task such as saying 'Cat' when they saw a picture of a cat. 

If you have the emotional gut for it, I say go for it, seeing as there is a demand for them (not as high of a demand as nursing, but a lot higher than a lot of other psychology jobs). A lot of speech pathology is working with stroke victims from what I hear from my cousin, who is going to school for speech pathology.


----------



## makebiscuitsnotwar (Jan 18, 2012)

I bet it would be really difficult working with stroke victims...I'd been thinking all about little kids with lisps.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

makebiscuitsnotwar said:


> I bet it would be really difficult working with stroke victims...I'd been thinking all about little kids with lisps.


It's like they know what they're saying, they just can't do it, or they just get frustrated with themselves and rather wish the stroke killed them rather than surviving it. They have a lot of trouble remembering family members sometimes also, and it just hurts to watch. It's sad to see that kids with a lot of potential have trouble getting by because of speech or hearing impediments. I have auditory processing disorder, but I'm able to speak eloquently, but it affects my brother in an entirely different way. He does terribly in school because he can't understand the teacher, and has had many problems with friends because he's able to hear what others say (unlike me) but he isn't able to respond the way he wants to or he just doesn't understand what others are implying. 

My older brother had a severe lisp, but he outgrew it. There's more hope for kids in general I think, so it isn't as depressing.


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

If I work in an elementary school, I won't encounter stroke victims having emotional breakdowns. 
I'd rather work with kids, but I think I would be able to handle adults like the ones Tawanda describes as I am very calm, patient, and not easily emotionally troubled.


----------



## KJE (Jan 28, 2012)

makebiscuitsnotwar said:


> I bet it would be really difficult working with stroke victims...I'd been thinking all about little kids with lisps.


I had to go for speech therapy when I was 19... had a brain tumor and removing it paralyzed one side of my face. Not too helpful for the original post, but I bet there are a lot of other situations to consider. Hare lips maybe, that's gotta cause trouble in some way.

In any case, it certainly is a noble profession... kudos to you. It helped me out big time, I have no trouble whatsoever anymore.


----------

